
I Tried San Francisco's Electric Scooter Share and It Was a Nightmare - CapitalistCartr
https://jalopnik.com/i-tried-san-franciscos-electric-scooter-share-and-it-wa-1825275906
======
godzillabrennus
I use it all the time and love it.

I wish the media and government would talk more about the needles and drug
pipes everywhere on the sidewalks rather than these awesome scooters.

~~~
conanbatt
I walked market street from valencia to embarcardero yesterday: a beautiful
sunny day, lots of tourists and activity.

Along with my wife, we spotted a man passed out face down on the sidewalk
soiled himself, another one with extreme protuberances all over his body,
pants down, scratching himself with a stick, a fight on the corner of the
payday loans on 7th~ with the fighters yelling at walkers to "mind their own
business", broken hypodermics, and the list goes on.

It's frankly embarrassing that san francisco calls itself a touristic city.
Its a showcase of american decay.

------
babaganoosh89
I use them a lot in SOMA and it's generally been great. I actually like Spin
the best because they're the least popular and their scooters are the least
worn. I have maintenance issues with maybe 20-30% of the bird/lime scooters
already, so I'm wondering what it'll look like in a year.

Also I try not to look too long or go too far out of my way for a scooter.
Occasionally I can't find a scooter listed on the map and it ends up negating
any time savings of using a scooter.

~~~
ulfw
“Generally been great” / “20-30% have issuesL. Yea something doesn’t add up or
people are ridiculously forgiving just because it’s a hip SV startup that’s
providing the (non-)service

~~~
Zanni
You missed the distinction between brands. "Generally been great" refers to
Spin scooters. "20-30% have issues" refers to Bird/Lime scooters.

------
JoeAltmaier
I'm wondering if the scooters are up to being used every day for months. The
normal kind are made to last only as long as a person might use them - which
might total a few hours or miles until they lose interest. Are these
different?

------
michaelgiba
I use it daily and it’s actually pretty nice. Personally the they don’t bother
me when they are “littered” on the sidewalk either

------
Noumenon72
Little authoritarians shutting down innovation with their helmet laws and
whining about a scooter! on the sidewalk! are why we can't have nice things.

------
bicknergseng
I loved Scoot when I was in SF. Except after it rained. Some Bezos-bald tires
on those things.

------
joelklabo
“Nightmare”?

